# 24h Nordschleife - Suche passendes Spiel bzw. GTR Evo Mod!



## Chemenu (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Simulations-Fanatiker!

Ich habe GTR Evolution und würde gerne ein 24h-Rennen auf der Nordschleife absolvieren.
Nun gibt es da div. Probleme. 

1. fehlt ein passender 24h Modus und
2. fehlt die dynamische Beleuchtung (also Tag-Nacht-Wechsel) aus GTR2 und GT Legends.    

Ich habe nun stundenlang nach Mods usw gesucht, bin aber irgendwie nicht auf das passende gestoßen. Mods die einen 24h Modus mit Tag-Nacht-Wechsel in GTR Evo integrieren konnte ich nicht finden. Stattdessen bin ich auf Konvertierungen der Nordschleife für rFactor gestoßen.
Aber auch das scheint aufgrund div. Probleme nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein. 

Dann hab ich auch noch verschiedene Versionen der Nordschleife für GTR2 gefunden. Das Spiel scheint ja einen 24h-Modus zu haben, allerdings in der ursprünglichen Version nur für Spa. Ob das auf der Nordschleife funktioniert konnte ich nicht herausfinden.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Wer kennt passende Mods für GTR Evo?
Oder sollte ich mir GTR2 kaufen und kann dann 24h-Rennen auf der NOS fahren?

Umsteigen auf rFactor würde ich nur ungerne... aber auch da wäre ich für Hinweise zu entsprechenden Mods dankbar. 

Echt eine Schande dass SimBin die Beleuchtung in GTR Evo gestrichen hat...    


Grüße, Chemenu


----------



## fehe.dr (18. Juni 2009)

ich rate dir.. kauf dir gtr2 ... ist relativ günstig bzw müsste noch in der aktuellen ausgabe der computerbild spiele sein ... da hast dann 24h modus + nordschleife & tag&nacht wechsel ...

meine empfehlung ...


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> ich rate dir.. kauf dir gtr2 ... ist relativ günstig bzw müsste noch in der aktuellen ausgabe der computerbild spiele sein ... da hast dann 24h modus + nordschleife & tag&nacht wechsel ...
> 
> meine empfehlung ...



Cool, danke für den Tip. Passt sich ja gut dass GTR2 grad der CBS beiliegt.
Soweit ich weiß gibt es die Nordschleife für GTR2 ja "nur" als Mod.
Kann man denn in GTR2 auf jeder Strecke ein 24h Rennen austragen?
Oder wären dann noch weitere Anpassungen nötig um ein 24h Rennen auf der Nordschleife fahren zu können?

Achja, damit eins klar ist, die CBS kauf ich mir ausschließlich nur wegen GTR2!


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es für dich möglich ist, aber Gran Turismo 4 (PS2) bietet auch die Nordschleife inkl. echten 24h Rennen.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es für dich möglich ist, aber Gran Turismo 4 (PS2) bietet auch die Nordschleife inkl. echten 24h Rennen.



Leider nein, ich hab nur die PS3 und GT5 Prologue. 
Da werd ich wohl noch auf das richtige GT5 warten müssen, da soll ja auch wieder die Nordschleife dabei sein. 
Aber bis das erscheint (kann sich ja nur noch um Jahre handeln..) muss ich mir eben was anderes suchen. 
Ich denke die SimBin Spiele haben auch den Vorteil dass die Online-Spiele recht vernünftig ablaufen, kein Kiddie Autoscooter wie bei Gran Turismo.

Ausserdem, für echte Simulationen muss es eben doch der PC sein. Führt (noch) kein Weg dran vorbei.
Vor allem da ich nur für den PC ein Lenkrad habe. Und ein 24h Rennen mit Controller... aua...


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2009)

computer bild ist gekauft^^
lenkrad und controller^^-das wird fein. erstmal heute abend ne runde nordschleife heizen


----------



## Zoon (18. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es für dich möglich ist, aber Gran Turismo 4 (PS2) bietet auch die Nordschleife inkl. echten 24h Rennen.




- Kein realitätsgetreuer Tag / Nachtwechsel
- kein realistsisches Wetter (Regen im Brünnchen, strahlende Sonne auf der GP Strecke, sowas macht die Nordschleife ja aus)
- nur 5 Gegner
- kein Schadensmodell

Die Variante mit GTR2 wird für dich am besten sein, die Schleife in GT4 ist zwar immer noch die beste, taugt aber höchstens wenn man mal kurz ne "Touristenrunde" drehen will, wegen obiger Gründe.

@ GT5, das wird langsam wie Duke Nukem - it´s done when it´s done


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> - nur 5 Gegner


Das ist bitter. Nur 5 Gegner auf der Nordschleife, da kommt ja überhaupt keine Stimmung auf... 



> - kein Schadensmodell


Das hat mich schon immer an GT gestört, soll aber ja mit GT5 endlich anders werden. 



> Die Variante mit GTR2 wird für dich am besten sein.


Denke ich auch, hab gestern auch gleich die CBS mit GTR2 erstanden.
Muss heute nur noch die Nordschleife runterladen und einbinden. 
Das gleiche werd ich dann auch gleich für GT Legends machen. 
Ein paar Runden auf der Nordschleife mit dem BMW CSL oder der Ford GT40 könnten auch recht spaßig werden. 

Ich wünschte es gebe eine Möglichkeit alle SimBin Spiele zu vereinen, also GTR2, GT Legends und GTR Evo. Nun hab ich drei Spiele mit fast identischer Technik aber unterschiedlichem Inhalt auf dem Rechner. 



> @ GT5, das wird langsam wie Duke Nukem - it´s done when it´s done


Allerdings. Aber etwas Zeit können sie sich noch lassen. Denn wenn GT5 erscheint ist ein G25 fällig.  Und dafür will auch erst mal gespart werden.^^

cya


----------



## JimBeam (19. Juni 2009)

Es gibt durchaus Mods die praktisch den Inhalt von GTL in GTR2 einbinden, wie das mit Evo ist weiß ich nicht, guck dir mal das an http://www.gtlw.co.uk/ bei der Installation muss allerdings die GTL DVD eingelegt sein, sonst könnte man ja praktisch den Kauf von GTL umgehen.

Ob man mit der GTR2 Schleife 24h Rennen fahren kann hab ich nie ausprobiert, aber theoretisch sollte das möglich sein.


----------

